

Fundry - An Answer to Opensource Project Funding Woes? - DamonOehlman
http://fundry.com/

======
DamonOehlman
I was chuffed to find out about this today after just posting on the topic
yesterday ([http://distractable.net/business/crowdfunding-opensource-
lib...](http://distractable.net/business/crowdfunding-opensource-library-
development/)). I am hopeful that tools such as fundry might help to make
opensource development more sustainable for smaller software companies.

